# Fast n Loud



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

Anyone watch this? 
Aaron the master mechanic has announced he is leaving. Bit gutted I love watching what he can do but he must move onto bigger & better things, perhaps his own show? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Aaron would have a hard time topping Richard Rawlings.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Shocked at that. Thought they were best pals but suppose he might want to get himself into the same situation Richard has.


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

Seen him studying CAD and draftsmen on his instagram plus he has his race car too. Super talented


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

Probably wants to be the one earning the big bucks for all the hard work he puts into the cars. Not sure whether fast &a loud will continue now, he was such a big part of it.

Unless of course he has fake left to start his own "rival" garage that will also have it's own show, which just happens to be produced by Richard Rawlings.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I've just caught a few episodes last week on quest, is Aaron the guy with the beard?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I've just caught a few episodes last week on quest, is Aaron the guy with the beard?


Yup, that's him. KC already left to continue his paint shop. Not sure if the series can carry on with Aaron jumping ship. He's one of the main parts of it!


----------



## Simo87 (Oct 5, 2016)

I know he's a "main character" but look how the company has evolved.. started quite small.. now has restaurants and own tequila brand.. the show is about the company... the cast will come and go. Maybe he is following his dream of designing cars for a major company as some have said his insta is filled with cad and draughtsmen images...

Simmo, 


Tapatalk!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Wo, this is news to me! I'm too far behind with fast n loud.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Richard gets on my nerves and seems to lack respect whereas Arron seems like a top banana.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

wow - used to watch all the time but been to busy


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Get you some of that!

Will be interesting to see how the show develops without Aaron. 

I think they'll be ok, as he seems less and less involved in the TV parts of the builds they do. Other than obviously thinking up the crazy idea in the first place.


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

That's a shame. I haven't watched much of the latest series as I can't find it anywhere to watch either on tv or online. 

I don't mind RR, find him quite funny. Aaron is a good bloke with great ideas. I'm sure he'll be successful at whatever he does next.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I like Aaron in it, the guy has an amazing talent. Wonder if they'll get someone new in to replace him.


----------

